# Ayuda para desarmar Marzocchi AM3



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Pue sí. Estaba tratando de desarmar una Marzocchi AllMountain3, del 2005, pero los tornillos (o tuercas) que sujetan los lowers con los vástagos internos (supongo) tienen la interface 'escondida' y no pude legar a ella ni con llaves españolas, ni con dados, ni con llaves de tubo y ni con pinzas. ¿Saben como aflojarlas?
Aprovechando, las cuerdas para estos son ¿derechas o izquierdas?
Es frustrante toparse con detalles así...  


Anexo fotos de los dichos tornillos. 
Saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Herramienta especial de Marzocchi... o dado de 12mm rebajado en la punta.










Te puedo prestar la herramienta, pero la logistica va a estar complicada.

Si quieres nos vemos el domingo en el Metro Rosario. Te confirmo despuecito.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

el warp siempre tan servicial


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ah!!

Son roscas derechas!!!!

Solo las manitou usan roscas izquierdas en la pata del damper.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Ya veo.... ¬¬

Aunque podría entretenerme un rato con un Dremel 

Ok, grx!!!

Deja ver si puedo rebajar un dado... en caso de falla te tomaré la palabra respectoa esa herramienta 
Saludos!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Ohhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> Ya veo.... ¬¬
> 
> Aunque podría entretenerme un rato con un Dremel
> ...


Ya que tienes un dremel, rebaja el dado y de paso, trata de rebajarle el bisel a un dado de 6 puntas de 21mm para las tapas de las botellas.

Si no, usa una perica de buena calidad.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hay dados mas delgados... los viejos... mi papá tiene un juego de dados que le regalaron cuando se casó muy buenos y delgados. el otro día necesitaba un dado para nose que cosa del coche y agarre uno que compré hace como cuatro años pero no me servia porque era muy gordo. los de mi jefe sirvieron a toda madre.

ahora, no sé si sea cuestión de marca de los dados, o las compañías los estén haciendo mas gruesos porque la gente no los sabía usar y los rompía o qué sé yo, pero hoy la mayoría de los dados son muy gruesos para algunos trabajos. 

yo sugiero que antes de que te pongas a jugar con tu dremmel preguntes a tu jefe, algún tío, vecino o conocido si tienen un dado que te pueda servir.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

si.. como dice triphop hay dados asi... el set que yo compre cuando llegue a alemania funciona perfecto..parece que de este lado del "charco" estos son los "normales", asi que quedo apenas para cuando hacía el servicio de la marathon


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> hay dados mas delgados... los viejos... mi papá tiene un juego de dados que le regalaron cuando se casó muy buenos y delgados. el otro día necesitaba un dado para nose que cosa del coche y agarre uno que compré hace como cuatro años pero no me servia porque era muy gordo. los de mi jefe sirvieron a toda madre.
> 
> ahora, no sé si sea cuestión de marca de los dados, o las compañías los estén haciendo mas gruesos porque la gente no los sabía usar y los rompía o qué sé yo, pero hoy la mayoría de los dados son muy gruesos para algunos trabajos.
> 
> yo sugiero que antes de que te pongas a jugar con tu dremmel preguntes a tu jefe, algún tío, vecino o conocido si tienen un dado que te pueda servir.


Toda la razon, trip y Cris.

De hecho, yo tengo la herramienta porque Rito la compro y el tenia un dado de su papa (ya sabes "I can fix it, my dad has a nice set of tools!"  ) que, efectivamente, entra perfectamente.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

:No entiendo ni maaaaaaaaaaaaaadres de lo que hablan pero ojalá salga todoooooooooooooo bieeeeeeeeen.... :aureola: :idea: 

este fin marca mi regreso a la montaña con la "Real, Autentica, Enigmatica y Siempre Polémica Perla Negra"

:devil: :lol: :band:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> :No entiendo ni maaaaaaaaaaaaaadres de lo que hablan pero ojalá salga todoooooooooooooo bieeeeeeeeen.... :aureola: :idea:


Tipico...



Rocky_Rene said:


> este fin marca mi regreso a la montaña con la "Real, Autentica, Enigmatica y Siempre Polémica Perla Negra"
> 
> :devil: :lol: :band:


No te apures, la "Original" Perla Negra (no se como puede ser original si llego despues de otra  ) puede seguirse llamando "Perla Negra"....

Mi amado corcel puede responder al nombre de "Black Adder"... o simplemente "Bling-O-Blade"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/blackadder/



Que pez con la troca??? Publicala, no?


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*hablando de mazzorchi....*

Hablando de mazorcchi... siendo un inutil :madman: , lave mi bici con la karcher muy cerquita y practicamente cercene y desgracie las calcomanias de mazorcchi de mi suspension delantera...:madmax: , alguien sabe como o donde puedo conseguirlas nuevamente?

Son las calcas que tienen letra blanca "MZ Comp"

Speaking about mazorcchi... being an ass :madman: , I washed in the worng way my bike with a karcher, so I broke all the mazorcchi stikers in the front suspension...:madmax: , so anyone knows where I can get a new pair, or how to get them?

the stikers are the ones with white letter "MZ Comp"

ojala y alguien me ayude porque se ve re mal mi birula :nono: !
hope someone can help me to get new ones cause my bike looks awful :nono:

Alberto
MTB Cancun y Riviera Maya


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

alcarve said:


> Hablando de mazorcchi... siendo un inutil :madman: , lave mi bici con la karcher muy cerquita y practicamente cercene y desgracie las calcomanias de mazorcchi de mi suspension delantera...:madmax: , alguien sabe como o donde puedo conseguirlas nuevamente?
> 
> Son las calcas que tienen letra blanca "MZ Comp"
> 
> ...


You dont have to hablar en español and ingles...

Either way a MZ is better without those stickers...


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry, veo mensajes en ingles y español... asi que pa no fallarle o meterme en problemas

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545 and me just performed 66's oil change sucessfuly... I bought the lockring tool for 20 pesos and half a litre of 5wt Finish line oil..

The oil on the 66's was darkish gray and a bit viscous, now they feel a bit more smoother


----------

